# Need a interior guy in houston



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Who does nice work for a nice price


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Still looking in houston or not to far from it


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bukp


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Na good shop In Stafford where u in houston


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

hmu 832-221-1955


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Im on the northside


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

mr_bighead_85 said:


> hmu 832-221-1955


 You do interior?


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

arjonas in pasadena


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

www.arjonasupholstery.com


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

texmex said:


> www.arjonasupholstery.com


 How is his prices


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Anybody know of this place Jorges upholstery on preston in pasadena


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

fontaine4 said:


> Anybody know of this place Jorges upholstery on preston in pasadena


Arjonas, good prices and real good work


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Ok ima check them out


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ordayas Upholstery in Stafford TX 281-499-8483


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Ordayas Upholstery in Stafford TX 281-499-8483


 How are their prices


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

......


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Ordayas Upholstery in Stafford TX 281-499-8483


 horacio gets down and his prices are the lowest I've found


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ordayas. Spend your money with a fellow rider. Not some random upholstery shop.


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

How their prices? Im thinking of going to rc upholstery on the northside


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MC auto trim. Lawndale. Price to get what you pay for. Been using them for 10 years


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

is this for a slab?


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

No


----------

